# POLL: One more way to get to know each other



## Hawkeye (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm a sick sick person so here we go:

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Star Trek TOS (Noooo- really?), M*A*S*H, and King of the Hill
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Black or anything with Caramel in it. Caramel Michiato?
*Your Favorite Song: *Counting Flowers on the Wall (its always in my head)
*Your Favorite Singer:* Jewel
*Your Favorite Actors: *Alan Alda. He is so talented.He also has a lot of my respect. Tom Hanks and Denzel Washington.
*Your Favorite Actress: *Nada. I don't find many actresses that talented anymore *HIDES*
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Forrest Gump. Cast Away and Remember the Titans. 
*Your Favorite Color: *Blue
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Hawkeye, Radar, Kirk, Spock, McCoy, Andy Taylor
*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Green
*Your all time favorite Quote: *" He's dead, Jim" or " We should not demand more from each other, but more from ourselves"-Jewel
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Dallas Cowboys
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:*  Barbara Walters
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris Hilton
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Essie Au Natural
*Do you drink tea: *Sweet Tea. It's a Southern thing. 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Calvin Coolidge. Love the guy. He's awesome.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Scotch and Soda
*Favorite Fruit: *BLUEBERRIES!
*Favorite Planet: *Neptune. Love it. I would've said Pluto but yeah its no longer a planet anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stupid NASA people who changed our minds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spider
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. They are fun. 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *This one: :holysheep:


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Hi...I'm at home sick too!! I've been at home sick since Monday! I'm starting to miss work...yes, I said it!

3 of your favorite TV Shows: CSI (original), Ugly Betty, My name is Earl (I know, white trash, but so hilarious!!!)
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: sorry, I don't drink coffee at all
Your Favorite Song: Billy Jean (I know, but he wasn't all crazy back then)
Your Favorite Singer: don't really have ONE favorite...
Your Favorite Actors: ummm...Will Smith, Ewan McGregor (yummy!!), Tom Hanks
Your Favorite Actress: Renee Zellwegger, America Ferrrera, Scarlett Johanson
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Pirates of the Caribbean (both), Grease, Gone with the Wind
Your Favorite Color: Pink
Your hair color: Brown and Blond
Your Eye Color: Brown
Your all time favorite Quote: "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder"
The famous person you would give a makeover too: Britney Spears
Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton
The Color that is on your nails right now: nothing!
Do you drink tea: Chai Tea...ummm...cinnamon
Kirk or Picard: Picard...sorry, I'm a TNG girl...
Favorite President : sorry, I'm Canadian...but I would have to say Lincoln
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Grasshopper
Favorite Fruit: banana
Favorite Planet: Saturn, so mystical
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? spiders...I have quite the phobia
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake. Less creepy!
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: Don't really have one...so many to love...


----------



## amoona (Jan 18, 2007)

wow I'm totally bored so I'll do this!

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Dirt, Sopranos, Entourage
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* I don't do coffee
*Your Favorite Song:* ooo that's hard ... at the moment I'm totally feeling anything Christian Aguileria puts out
*Your Favorite Singer:* English I love Christian but my fav is either Nancy Ajram or Haifa Wehbe
*Your Favorite Actors:* Yea I don't really have one
*Your Favorite Actress:* Same as above
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Paradise Now, Old School, Monsoon Wedding
*Your Favorite Color:* Black to wear, green in general
*Your Favorite Charactors:* I'm kinda a character and I LOVE myself
*Your hair color:* Black
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* "Palestinians for life, refugees until return." - the power of that statement is amazing!
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* Totally not into sports but for the sake of my mother I have to say soccer is great as long as a Brazilian team is winning
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Kristen Dunst
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Cameron Diaz
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* A whole lot of nada
*Do you drink tea:* Nope
*Kirk or Picard:* (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA):[/b] lol I don't know who they are
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):* idk if I have a fav ... I guess Bill Clinton for comedy purposes
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* I don't drink but my favorite non-alcoholic drink is coke haha perferably a knock-off like Max-Cola
*Favorite Fruit:* I love green apples
*Favorite Planet:* Earth?!
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?:/B] I hate all insects and reptiles
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: NO WAY MAN!
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 





 simple but so useful!*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 18, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *ugly Betty! that show is great.Family guy,South Park ..what can I say. I like to laugh
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *with cream and sugar. hot or cold
*Your Favorite Song: * thats hard! I have too many!
*Your Favorite Singer:* Gwen Stefani. (both no doubt days and current)
*Your Favorite Actors: *mmm...probably Zac Braff.
*Your Favorite Actress: * Reese Witherspoon, Gweneth Paltrow its a toss up
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *The Princess Bride,Alice in wonderland and The labyrinth 
*Your Favorite Color: *pink-ish
*Your Favorite Characters: * I dont know!
*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Blue
*Your all time favorite Quote: * none. 
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: * .. not a sports fan.
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:*martha Stewart  
*Your least favorite Celeb: *LOHAN.
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *all natural!nothing.
*Do you drink tea: *Yes . iced tea. with sugar.
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Reagan. 
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): * coconut rum,pineapple juice,cranberry juice.
*Favorite Fruit: *oranges and cherrys
*Favorite Planet: * earth.(original yeah)
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *spiders,ants
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *neither. I run away. 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *







I cant decide! haha


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 18, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Maximum Extreme Challenge, CSI Las Vegas, What Not To Wear.
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *It varies, white mochas, flavored lattes, caramael machiatos.
*Your Favorite Song: *Of all time, "D'yer Mak'er" by Led Zepplin. Currently "18 Wheeler" by The Murder City Devils.
*Your Favorite Singer:* Jason Mraz, everyone should check out his live stuff, you will be blown away.
*Your Favorite Actors: *Brad Pitt.
*Your Favorite Actress: *Juliet Lewis and Rachel McAdams.
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Snatch, Zoolander and Love Actually. 
*Your Favorite Color: *Burgundy.
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Ali G, Borat and the fashion dude he plays.
*Your hair color: *Naturally, light brown with golden highlights. Currently, RED, brown and dark brown.
*Your Eye Color:* Brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your all time favorite Quote: *"I don't believe in an eye for an eye. I believe in two eyes for an eye."
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *N/A
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:*Britney Spears.
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Ashley Simpson. I really want to beat her up.
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *None.
*Do you drink tea: *Only vanilla chai tea lattes from San Diego Coffee and Tea, the best coffee shop ever!. 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *N/A
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Clinton.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Most of it! Apple Martinis, amaretto sours, extra dirty martinis...
*Favorite Fruit: *Mangos.
*Favorite Planet: *Neptune because it's such a pretty blue.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Snakes.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Spider, so long as it doesn't crawl on me.
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *Pfft hands down


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 18, 2007)

Ooh Oooh My turn

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Prison Break, What not to wear, Take Home Chef
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* I don't drink coffee
*Your Favorite Song:* Superhero by Esthero
*Your Favorite Singer:* I have more than one: Esthero, Bjork, Lauryn Hill, Erykah Badu
*Your Favorite Actors:* Johnnie Depp, Denzel, ?
*Your Favorite Actress: * 
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* The Wedding Singer, Pretty in Pink, Memoirs of a Geisha
*Your Favorite Color:* For me it's colors orange/reds, greens, browns, mustard color, sometimes black
*Your Favorite Charactors:* Dora the Explorer cause she's my daughter's favorite hehe
*Your hair color:* right now it's a burgandy brown but my real color is medium brown
*Your Eye Color:* brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* You can't break the unbreakable :shrug:
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* None, only sport I watch is hockey...go SHARKS!!!
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* ???
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Paris Hilton <--- I agree
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* none...I'm all natural
*Do you drink tea:* Sometimes, Chamomile, Green Tea, Chai Tea
*Kirk or Picard:* I have no clue who either of them are?  Startrack I'm guessing lol
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):* I'm not really into politics...
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* Ooh right now it's a dirty martini, extra dirty...yummm
*Favorite Fruit: *Necturine
*Favorite Planet: *Have to say earth I guess
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Spiders, roaches, basically anything that crawls lol
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:* Snake hands down
*Finally:* What is your favorite Smiley on here?: This one: :booty: hahaha I love it!!


----------



## claresauntie (Jan 18, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Dirt, House, American Idol
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* Peppermint Mocha
*Your Favorite Song:* The Frames: _Star, Star_
*Your Favorite Singer:* I wish Rob Thomas would follow me around, singing.
*Your Favorite Actors:* I just like to look at Christian Bale.
*Your Favorite Actress:* Cate Blanchette
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Anchorman, Glory and any Harry Potter
*Your Favorite Color:* Green, atm
*Your Favorite Charactors:* ???
*Your hair color:* Black-brown
*Your Eye Color:* Hazel-brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* "Everytime you smile at someone, it is an action of love, a gift to that person, a beautiful thing." ~Mother Theresa
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* Orioles, Ravens, none, none.
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* I'd like to be Katie Holmes' Life Coach!
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Tom Cruise
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* champagne
*Do you drink tea:* yes, but prefer coffee
*Kirk or Picard:* do not care
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):* FDR
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* Guinness
*Favorite Fruit:* blackberries
*Favorite Planet:* Earth
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? * Spiders and ticks
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:* i love snakes
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here? *


----------



## medusalox (Jan 19, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *24, Sex and the City, House
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Cinnamon
*Your Favorite Song: *Enjoy the Silence, by Depeche Mode
*Your Favorite Singer:* Hmmm. A Perfect Circle is my favorite band. Singer? Rocco DeLuca.
*Your Favorite Actors: *Kiefer Sutherland
*Your Favorite Actress: *Angelina Jolie
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Requiem for a Dream, The Fifth Element, Rocky Horror
*Your Favorite Color: *Green or Purple
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Jack Bauer.
*Your hair color: *Red
*Your Eye Color:* Greeny blue
*Your all time favorite Quote: "ars longa, vita brevis"*
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: Bears or Saints*
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Britney Spears. She needs it.
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Britney Spears.
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Some creamy pink color.
*Do you drink tea: *A lot. 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *The only question I ever thought was hard, was do I like Kirk, or do I like Picard?
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Jefferson. He had red hair. That is how I base my judgements...red hair = decent.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Jagermeister
*Favorite Fruit: Peaches*
*Favorite Planet: *Saturn, what with the accessories.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *I don't mind them, although I don't like stingy flying things like Bees too much.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *snake 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never use it, but its entertaining tome. *


----------



## f1rewater (Jan 19, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *The Office, Seinfeld, The Simpsons.
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Caramel.
*Your Favorite Song: *"Precious" Depeche Mode.
*Your Favorite Singer:* Don't have one.
*Your Favorite Actors: *Edward Norton, Tom Hanks, Sean Penn.
*Your Favorite Actress: *Emma Thompson, Meryl Streep, Scarlett Johansson.
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Monty Python and The Holy Grail, Gladiator, and The Full Monty.
*Your Favorite Color: *Black or red.
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Everybody in "Alice in Wonderland", Calvin & Hobbes, Homer Simpson, Mr. Burns, Disco Stu.
*Your hair color: *Dark brown.
*Your Eye Color:* Dark brown.
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"Life's a bitch and the you die".
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *The only sport i'm into is soccer so:Barcelona, Força Barça!
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Renee Zellweger. She needs to stop doing that dumb pouting thing.
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Anyone along the Lohan/Paris vein.
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *OPI Black Tie Optional.
*Do you drink tea: *No. 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk, hands down.
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *My knowledge of American presidents is limited and all the ones in my country suck so i'll pass on this one.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Vodka.
*Favorite Fruit: *Apples.
*Favorite Planet: *Mars, it's the red planet and i love red.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Are scorpions considered in this category? That's the only animal i despise.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Spiders,  they're way cool.*
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 19, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *24, Survivor, Lost
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Caramel latte
*Your Favorite Song: *_Light Surrounding You_ - Evermore
*Your Favorite Singer:* Bryan Adams
*Your Favorite Actors: *Jim Caviezel
*Your Favorite Actress: *Rachel Weisz
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Frequency, The Matrix (only the first one!), Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
*Your Favorite Color: *Pink
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Harry, Hermione, Fred & George, Sirius (except Gary Oldman kinda ruined him for me - he is the greatest miscast EVER *pout*), Jack Bauer from 24, Stewie from Family Guy, the janitor from Scrubs, Marshall from Alias, and Daemon SaDiablo from _The Black Jewels_ trilogy by Anne Bishop
*Your hair color: *Nearly black
*Your Eye Color:* Dark brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"The best way to predict the future is to create it."
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *None of the above.
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Britney I guess, if I cared enough
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Clear
*Do you drink tea: *Yes, regular black and jasmine
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *LOL, I don't watch Star Trek. My uncle is a trekkie, he took me to see _First Contact _(I think?) at the movies years ago and an old couple moved away from us because he had to keep explaining things to me.
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *None of the recent ones
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *C***sucking cowboys (shots of Baileys and peppermint schnapps), but it's been awhile since I've had one, I'm not much of a drinker anymore
*Favorite Fruit: *Strawberries, mangoes, grapes
*Favorite Planet: *Um, Earth ?
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Cockroaches - especially the huge ones that fly *ewww*
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snakes, definitely
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *Two: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 19, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: Law and Order SVU, Jeopary and Who Wants To Be A Millionaire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: french vanilla is yummy. and irish creme.
Your Favorite Song: anything by ricky martin =] save the dance is great.
Your Favorite Singer: RICKYY <3 haha
Your Favorite Actors: Vin Diesel, Christopher Meloni, Will Smith
Your Favorite Actress: Angelina. shes kick ass.
3 of Your Favorite Movies: The pacifier ( what can i say, hes a sex god!), mean girls, The NoteBook
Your Favorite Color: pink
Your Favorite Charactors: Elliot Stabler. Adrian Monk
Your hair color:natural? dark brown..as of right now? black
Your Eye Color: brown
Your all time favorite Quote: Some Mistakes are too Much Fun to Make Just Once- Chris Meloni
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: yanks/giants/islanders ( hockey)
The famous person you would give a makeover too:liza minelli. ms houston.when shes cracked out.dennis rodman
Your least favorite Celeb:hmm. idk
The Color that is on your nails right now:nothing right now
Do you drink tea: rasberry iced tea
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): never saw it. sorry!
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): clinton. despite monica.
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): malibu bay breeze
Favorite Fruit: strawberrys or mango
Favorite Planet: Venus. or Saturn. I love rings haha
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Spiders!!!
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snakes..i can handle those no problem!
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?::sangel: :matey:


----------



## Holly (Jan 19, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: House, CSI: Las Vegas, Iron Chef (guilty pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: I HATE coffee. But if I HAD to have some, Id have an ultra sweet French Vanilla.
Your Favorite Song: 5 Finger Discount by Choking Victim
Your Favorite Singer: Danzig.
Your Favorite Actors: Vince Vaughn, Owen Wilson, Will Smith
Your Favorite Actress: Kirsten Dunst
3 of Your Favorite Movies: A clockwork orange, requiem for a dream, and lord of the rings (my boyriend made me watch this so much, and it grew on me)
Your Favorite Color: Purple.
Your Favorite Charactors: I don't have any?
Your hair color: Black.
Your Eye Color: Deep blackish brown
Your all time favorite Quote:Ill get back to you on that one
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: I dont knoow
The famous person you would give a makeover too:Jared Leto. HE USED TO LOOK SO GOOD
Your least favorite Celeb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




onno
The Color that is on your nails right now:Clear nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you drink tea: Green tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): Picard!
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): I'm Canadian, so I don't really know all that much about presidents.
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Electric Popscicles. Tastes like candy. I call it a sneaky girly drink that you can keep drinking without realizing theres lots of booze in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite Fruit: rasberries!
Favorite Planet: Saturn. And earth!
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? SPIDERS.
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snakes! You won't ever catch me in the same room as a spider. This one time my friend Shanna had a spider in her hair, and I noticed and I was like "OH MY GOD SPIDER IM NOT YOUR FRIEND ANYMORE" and I just ran away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 19, 2007)

YAY! i love surveys! haha im a survey whore!
here we go!

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Sex and the city, will & grace, south park
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* dont drink it that often... but when i do its a caramel machiato.
*Your Favorite Song:* uhm... that go>keak da sneak.
*Your Favorite Singer:* faith hill? they all have talent in different aspects.
*Your Favorite Actors:* brad pitt, josh hartnett, annnnnd ben affleck
*Your Favorite Actress:* the notebook girl [cant remember her name], sarah jessica parker
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* pearl harbor, the notebook, memoirs of a geisha
*Your Favorite Color:* Black to wear, and turquoise
*Your Favorite Charactors:* mater [from cars]
*Your hair color:* brown
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* say what you mean, mean what you say
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* 49'rs
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* paris hilton
*Your least favorite Celeb:* jennifer lopez
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* black and glitter
*Do you drink tea:* sun tea
*Kirk or Picard:* yea im lost on this one
*Favorite President: not sure*
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* uhm... grey goose, or any mixed drink that tastes good. OH! hyphy juice and snow brandy is REALLY good.
*Favorite Fruit:* grapes
*Favorite Planet:* mercury...? maybe?
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?:* SPIDERS!! im an arachniphobic
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:* snake... ALL the way!
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *


----------



## veilchen (Jan 19, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: Grey’s Anatomy, Desperate Housewives, CSI: New York 
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: White Mocha
Your Favorite Song: Don’t Wanna Miss a Thing
Your Favorite Singer: none
Your Favorite Actors: Joaquin Phoenox, Mark Ruffalo
Your Favorite Actress: Kate Winslet
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Quills, Shakespeare in Love, Perfume
Your Favorite Color: Blue
Your Favorite Characters: many literary heroines (e.g. Lizzy Bennet) 
Your hair color: Brown
Your Eye Color: Blue-grey
Your all time favorite Quote: “I’d rather hear my dog bark at a crow, than a man swear he loves me” (Beatrice in Shakespeare’s Much Ado About Nothing)
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: don’t care for these sports
The famous person you would give a makeover too: mhm, none, they have money enough to pay someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your least favorite Celeb: Lindsey Lohan 
The Color that is on your nails right now: nothing 
Do you drink tea: yes 
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere did-n't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): none
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): I’ll vote for my country’s president, Heinz Fischer
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Strawberry Margarita
Favorite Fruit: Raspberries
Favorite Planet: Venus
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Spider
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choo-se?: Snake. Touching one isn’t so bad.
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: can’t insert the one I want be-cause this feature doesn’t work here at work


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 19, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: Currently, I'd say LOST, Ugly Betty, and Friday Night Lights
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Really anything, I love coffee!
Your Favorite Song: It's a Great Day to Be Alive by Travis Tritt, it always makes me smile
Your Favorite Singer: Harry Connick, Jr.
Your Favorite Actors: Hmmm, that's tough.  I love William H. Macy, Don Cheadle, Tom Hanks, Paul Giamatti, Mark Ruffalo and Gene Kelly for old times sake
Your Favorite Actress: Kate Winslett and Cate Blanchett
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Singin' in the Rain, The Godfather, and Steel Magnolias 
Your Favorite Color: Pink
Your Favorite Charactors: Harry Potter, Meg from American Dreams
Your hair color: Blonde
Your Eye Color: Blue
Your all time favorite Quote: The one in my signature or from Oklahoma "Now I don't say I'm better then anybody else, but I'll be danged if I ain't just as good!"
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: St. Louis Cardinals, Tampa Bay Bucaneers, Chicago Bears
The famous person you would give a makeover too: I might give a makeunder to one of the Olsen twins...
Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton
The Color that is on your nails right now: nothing
Do you drink tea: Yes, just not sweet tea, blech! 
Kirk or Picard: Hmmm, I'll say Picard, only because DH watches TNG all the time
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): Abraham Lincoln
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Currently a glass of Relax Reisling
Favorite Fruit: green grapes
Favorite Planet: Hmmm, Earth is pretty good for me! Oh and Saturn 
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Anything that flies and stings
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake no question 
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: I don't even know how to access those things!


----------



## sharyn (Jan 19, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *South Park, SATC, ???
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *anything with looots of caramel
*Your Favorite Song: *Continental by Alkaline Trio
*Your Favorite Singer:* Mariah Carey
*Your Favorite Actors:* Orlando Bloom, Leo DiCaprio
*Your Favorite Actress:* Marylin Monroe, Kate Winslet
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Titanic, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas, Nightmare before Christmas
*Your Favorite Color: *piiiiink!!
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Jack Skellington
*Your hair color: *platinum blonde
*Your Eye Color:* bright green
*Your all time favorite Quote:* "I dont mind living in a man's world as long as I can be a girl in it" - Marylin Monroe
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* eeeeh?!
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* bright fuschia
*Do you drink tea:* yes
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Jeanette Biedermann
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA):* Kirk!!
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):* uuum...american president? J.F.Kennedy because his wife had style. I'd also say Angie Merkel
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Chartreuse or _Hefeweizen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_*Favorite Fruit: *Strawberries
*Favorite Planet: *mars
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* maggots. eeeeewwwwww
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *snake!!!!  
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?::spy: *


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 19, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: House Hunters, Miami Ink, Dog The Bounty Hunter ( I am a reality junkie)
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Caramel Machiato
Your Favorite Song: I don't have just one, I love to many.
Your Favorite Singer: Patti LaBelle
Your Favorite Actors: Tom Hanks...there's more I can't think right now.
Your Favorite Actress: Nada. I don't find many actresses that talented anymore *HIDES*( I have to agree on this)
3 of Your Favorite Movies: The Color Purple, The Last Emperor and Hero 
Your Favorite Color: Black
Your Favorite Charactors: Hello Kitty of course!
Your hair color: Dark Brown
Your Eye Color: Dark Brown
Your all time favorite Quote: At this point and time I don't have one.
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: I do not watch sports.
The famous person you would give a makeover too: Mariah Carey
Your least favorite Celeb: Brittney Spears
The Color that is on your nails right now: Natural
Do you drink tea: Green Tea, Sleepy Time Tea, and whatever tates good.
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): Kirk
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): Clinton, ha ha.
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Vodka, Cranberry, with a splash of grapefruit juice and Beer.
Favorite Fruit: Strawberry
Favorite Planet: Jupiter 
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Spider 
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake, spiders make me cry. LOL
Finally: What is your favorite smiley? :bigpimp: LOL ha ha


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: 
The Simpsons, Justice & House.
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: 
i don't drink coffee, but i love me some Mocha Frapps!
Your Favorite Song: 
In the End by Linkin Park, Girl in Glass by Himsa and No One Like You by Scorpions.
Your Favorite Singer: 
Alanis Morissette. <3
Your Favorite Actors: 
Hugh Laurie, Eamonn Walker, Victor Garber, Vin Diesel and Dominic Purcell...they're all so handsome.
Your Favorite Actress:
Angelina Jolie!
3 of Your Favorite Movies: 
all of the Nightmare on Elm Street movies. The Boondock Saints. the Saw movies are pretty sweet too. 
Your Favorite Color:
hot pink!
Your Favorite Charactors:
Freddy Kreuger. <3 and of course Homer and Bart Simpson.
Your hair color:
red/brown.
Your Eye Color: 
green/blue.
Your all time favorite Quote:
"you see what i did there? i took (insert activity here) to a Hole Nutha Level!" -Eugene on Mad TV (which i just realized is on tonight, SCORE!)
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:
don't have one, not big on watching sports.
The famous person you would give a makeover too: 
Donnatella Versace...somebody needs to darken her damn hair. it annoys the hell out of me how hookerish she looks.
Your least favorite Celeb:
Britney and J-Lo.
The Color that is on your nails right now: 
natural.
Do you drink tea: 
green tea, all the time. 
Kirk or Picard: 
i've never actually watched Star Trek (that's where Kirk is from right?) so idk..
Favorite President:
Honest Abe, naturally. and Regan.
Favorite Alcoholic Drink: 
Soco+Coke, JD and Fuzzy Navel coolers.
Favorite Fruit: 
bananas!
Favorite Planet: 
Earth...just because i haven't been to any of the others yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? 
wasps! not really a crawly, but they're definately creepy.
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: 
i have 3 pet snakes and i used to have a pet tarantula, i've handled both of them and i really can't choose. they're both really neat and unique to handle, IMO. 
Finally: currently, this guy :shrug: just because i like his facial expression.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 21, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: The Office (US& UK); CSI: (the original); Sex and the City
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: white chocolate mocha
Your Favorite Song: anything by the Beatles
Your Favorite Singer: Paul McCartney
Your Favorite Actors: Steve Carell
Your Favorite Actress: Nicole Kidman; Sarah Jessica Parker
3 of Your Favorite Movies: 40 yr old virgin; Anchorman; Yellow Submarine
Your Favorite Color: pink
Your Favorite Charactors: Garreth Keenan; David Brent; Michael Scott
Your hair color: blonde
Your Eye Color: Green
Your all time favorite Quote: too many to name! 
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: Cincy Reds
The famous person you would give a makeover too: wow, I have no idea. 
Your least favorite Celeb: tie between Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes
The Color that is on your nails right now: OPI: I'm not really a waitress
Do you drink tea: Not really...I sometimes will drink sweet tea
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): no idea
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): Kennedy
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Godiva chocolate martini
Favorite Fruit: grapes
Favorite Planet: Earth! 
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? roaches.  Blech. 
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake. 
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 21, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Family Guy, A&E Cold Case Files, Lonesome Dove (not on any more)*
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Black if it's good coffee, like from an Italian coffee shop, plain Latte or milk with regular coffee.*
Your Favorite Song: *Security by Joss Stone*
Your Favorite Singer: *Currently KT Tunstall, always Aretha Franklin & Chaka Khan *
Your Favorite Actors: *Edward Norton, Christian Bale*
Your Favorite Actress:* Meryl Streep (I know I sound like I'm jumping on the bandwagon but she's awesome), Holly Hunter, Julianna Moore*
3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Anchorman (hey Kimberleigh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Bladerunner, Le Femme Nikita, Doctor Zhivago, ops that was four*
Your Favorite Color: *Red, Purple, Black*
Your Favorite Charactors: *Tom Sawyer, Huckleberry Finn*
Your hair color: *Dark brown*
Your Eye Color: *Dark brown*
Your all time favorite Quote: *"So you're telling me there's a chance" from Dumb & Dumber, for those silly moments.*
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Toronto Blue Jay's, and we can't forget hockey! The Toronto Maple Leafs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
The famous person you would give a makeover too: *Clive Owen cuz I just wanna be as close as can be and touching him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Your least favorite Celeb: *hmmm, I don't know if they are considered celebs but I can't stand gossip television hosts, like Mark Steines and that Steven Cojocaru guy. They are so fake, non-talented and will criticize and/or kissing ass at the drop of a hat. Puke.*
The Color that is on your nails right now: *Nothing* 
Do you drink tea: *Yes, love it*
Kirk or Picard: *This is hard! But I'll have to say Kirk*
Favorite President (_DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC_): *I'm Canadian...but Reagan*
Favorite Alcoholic Drink: *Can't just pick one, rye (Canadian Whiskey) & gingerale, gin martini, Scotch on the rock *
Favorite Fruit: *Strawberries*
Favorite Planet: *Earth*
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Cockroaches!!! Ewww...*
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *I don't mind touching either*
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *:hump:* &


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 21, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Sex and the City, The OC & Ugly Betty,
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* I only drink latte. No flavours for me!
*Your Favorite Song:* I have loads but the one song that always makes me smile is Dancing In The Moonlight by Toploader so I will say that!
*Your Favorite Singer:* Impossible to say.
*Your Favorite Actors:* Jake Gyllenhaal
*Your Favorite Actress:* Julia Roberts
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* A Walk To Remember, The Notebook and Pride & Prejudice
*Your Favorite Color:* I really don't know! Pink?
*Your Favorite Characters:* Carrie Bradshaw.
*Your hair color:* Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* -
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* -
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Britney Spears! I could make her look so beautiful lol.
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Lots of them lol.
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* Nothing.
*Do you drink tea:* Diet Coke.
*Kirk or Picard:* I really don't know what you mean haha.
*Favorite President:* Bill Clinton
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink:* White wine
*Favorite Fruit:* Mango, strawberries and blueberries.
*Favorite Planet:* Venus.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?:* Any of them!!
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:* Snake - but nowhere near the head and only if someone else was holding onto it!
*What is your favorite Smiley on here?:* -


----------



## labwom (Jan 21, 2007)

Don't you love being sick?

 3 of your favorite TV Shows: Lost, Hereoes, ugly Betty!
 Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: I hate coffee!
 Your Favorite Song: I have way more than one!
 Your Favorite Singer: See above.
 Your Favorite Actors: Nicolas Cage, Jake Gyllenhaal. 
 Your Favorite Actress: Who knows. 
 3 of Your Favorite Movies: Boondock Saints, Garden State, Fearless.
 Your Favorite Color: Purple
 Your hair color: Black
 Your Eye Color: Brown
 Your all time favorite Quote: Don't know.
 Your least favorite Celeb: Britney Spears
 The Color that is on your nails right now: Clear
 Do you drink tea: All kinds!!
 Kirk or Picard: ???
 Favorite President : ....
 Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Cherry Pepsi
 Favorite Fruit: Green Apple
 Favorite Planet: So far, Earth!
 What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Ants, Spiders, Snakes, everything creepy crawly.
 You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake 
 Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: Law & Order (all of them), Nip/Tuck and Amazing Race
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Caramel Macchiato
Your Favorite Song: I like too many to choose just one!
Your Favorite Singer: same as above
Your Favorite Actors: Clive Owen and Ralph Fiennes
Your Favorite Actress: no one really 
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Closer, The English Patient, and The Matrix
Your Favorite Color: Pink and Navy Blue
Your hair color: Brown
Your Eye Color: Brown
Your all time favorite Quote: "Don't think you can...know you can."
Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton and Britney Spears...gag!
The Color that is on your nails right now: none
Do you drink tea: Yes, esp passionfruit iced tea
Kirk or Picard: Kirk, baby!
Favorite President : none (?)
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Cabernet Sauvignon
Favorite Fruit: Orange
Favorite Planet: Pluto (because I feel sorry for it being demoted...it will always be a planet to me!)
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Roaches...I am terrified and disgusted by them.
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 22, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: House, All of the CSI's, Heros.

Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Umm.. I like all kinds.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Favorite Song: People are People - Depeche Mode

Your Favorite Singer: David Gahan... Depeche Mode

Your Favorite Actors: Hugh Laurie, Anthony Hopkins, Ralph Fiennes.

Your Favorite Actress: Meryl Streep - has too be the best ONE around.

3 of Your Favorite Movies: Grease, Boondock Saints, Tombstone.

Your Favorite Color: Green

Your Favorite Charactors: Dr. House.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your hair color: Brown

Your Eye Color: Brown'

Your all time favorite Quote: "Nonesense I Have Not Begun to Defile Myself" - Tombstone, Doc Holliday 

Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: TEXAS LONGHORNS BABY!!!

The famous person you would give a makeover too: Um.. I don't know right off hand..lol

Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton

The Color that is on your nails right now: Nothing..

Do you drink tea: Not really
. 
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): Picard

Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): Theodore Roosevelt 

Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Captain Morgan and Dr. Pepper

Favorite Fruit: Grapes
!
Favorite Planet: Earth..  I haven't had the chance to vist any other ones..lol

What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Spider

You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake. 

Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: :woots:


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 22, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Lost, 24, Naruto, Battlestar Galactica (new series) 
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* Vanilla
*Your Favorite Songs: *Never Let Me Down Again by Depeche Mode, Oceanchild by Auratek, Isobel by Bjork, Claire de Lune by Debussy.... argh too many to name
*Your Favorite Singers:* Natasha Atlas, Bjork, Morrissey from the Smiths, Dave Gahan from Depeche Mode, Lisa Gerrard + Brendan Perry from Dead Can Dance, Maynard from Tool + A Perfect Circle...
*Your Favorite Actors:* Christian Bale, Johnny Depp, Sean Bean
*Your Favorite Actresses:* Ashley Judd, Audrey Hepburn, Sigourney Weaver
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Empire of the Sun, Howl's Moving Castle, Dark City, Amelie
*Your Favorite Colors: *Black, Turqoise, Violet, Magenta
*Your Favorite Characters:* Sawyer from Lost, Jack Bauer from 24, Sophie from Howls Moving Castle, Nikita from La Femme Nakita, Indiana Jones, Frye from Futurama, Alice from Alice in Wonderland, Roland from The Dark Tower series, Lelu Dallas Multipass from the 5th Element 
*Your hair color:* Black
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* "Instead of aiming at where they were, you should have aimed at where they were going to be. Muhahaha"
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Chloe Sevingy
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Britany Spears and Tom Cruise
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* Sheer pink with sparkles
*Do you drink tea:* Yes. Yes I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Kirk or Picard:* Picard ftw
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink: *Malibu with Pineapple Juice or Cointreau and Sprite or Tia Maria with Coke... Can't pick one!
*Favorite Fruit: *Strawberries
*Favorite Planet: *Neptune
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Bees eeek
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?* Umm snake for sure!!
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here? :cartwheel: *


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 22, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* CSI Miami, Most Haunted, Myth Busters
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* No Pref.  just make sure it has cream and splenda in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your Favorite Song:* Pince ( Erotic City)
*Your Favorite Singer:* Prince
*Your Favorite Actors:* Too many to name
*Your Favorite Actress:* Too many to name
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* "the Notebook"  "Jackass 3" lol  "SAW III"
*Your Favorite Color:* Pink
*Your Favorite Charactors:* Dont have one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color: *Doodoo Brn
*Your all time favorite Quote:* ??? Dunno
*The famous person you would give a makeover too*: Im not that good lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your least favorite Celeb: *Anna Nicole Smith
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* French Mani
*Do you drink tea:* Sweet Tea/ Hot Tea its doesnt matter 
*Kirk or Picard:* Hahaha Kirk of course
*Favorite President :* I never really had one
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink:* Im a Rum and Coke gurl
*Favorite Fruit: *Pears
*Favorite Planet:* Ummmmm Earth ? lol
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Ants.. yes Ants Yuck
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Neither i would shit myself with both
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: This one:*





  so typical huh.. well i use it the most soo i must like it the best


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: house, nip/tuck, tyra
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: french vanilla
Your Favorite Song: bohemian rhapsody by queen
Your Favorite Singer: beyonce
Your Favorite Actors: keanu reeves, kevin costner, vince vaughn, ben stiller, johnny depp
Your Favorite Actress: jennifer aniston, jennifer lopez, nicole kidman, hilary swank
3 of Your Favorite Movies: crybaby, zoolander, jay and silent bob strike back
Your Favorite Color: i dont have one
Your Favorite Charactors: dora the explorer, jay and silent bob, superman
Your hair color: brown
Your Eye Color: blue
Your all time favorite Quote: "hey mr. donut man, who's tryin to kill ya? i don't know but he better not!" garth algar from wayne's world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: dallas cowboys/texas longhorns
The famous person you would give a makeover too: laura bush, does she count? lol
Your least favorite Celeb: tara freaking reid. ugh!!!!
The Color that is on your nails right now: black toenails. 
Do you drink tea: sometimes. i like plain unsweetened tea, but sweet tea is guuuuuud.
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): ergh, sorry. not my piece a cake.
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): someone's gonna nag at me, but bush. i have respect for the guy. 
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): mudslides
Favorite Fruit: kiwi
Favorite Planet: venus
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? spiders... ugh gimme the chills!!!
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: snake!
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: :hump:


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 24, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* what not to wear, ANTM, south park
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* white mocha or double chocolate chip frap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your Favorite Song:* "my best friend" - tim mcgraw
*Your Favorite Singer:* tim mcgraw
*Your Favorite Actors:* johnny depp
*Your Favorite Actress:* rachel mcadams
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* garden state, the sweetest thing, love actually
*Your Favorite Color:* pink & white
*Your Favorite Charactors:* eric cartman
*Your hair color:* blondish
*Your Eye Color:* blue
*Your all time favorite Quote:* "a girl should be two things; classy & fabulous" - coco chanel
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* none
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* none
*Your least favorite Celeb:* parker posey
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* nothing. yesterday was OPI "strawberry margarita"
*Do you drink tea:* apple cinnamon 
*Kirk or Picard:* i've never seen startrek :shrug:
*Favorite President:* none
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink:* bellini
*Favorite Fruit:* apples
*Favorite Planet:* mars.. mm chocolate
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?:* centipedes/slugs *shudder*
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:* blech.. snake i suppose
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:* :hump:


----------



## Eoraptor (Jan 24, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Futurama, Family Guy, Smallville
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *mocha frappuccino
*Your Favorite Song:* There's no absolute favorite, but I've been enjoying "Anywhere" by Evanescence lately.
*Your Favorite Singer:* Amy Lee?
*Your Favorite Actors:* Hmm... Andy Richter is humorous.  Do voice actors count?  If so, Billy West.
*Your Favorite Actress:* Hmm again... good question.
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Jurassic Park, Independance Day, King Kong (new version)
*Your Favorite Color:* Lilac
*Your Favorite Charactors:* The Robot Devil and Captain Zapp Brannigan from Futurama
*Your hair color:* Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Greenish/bluish with brown and yellow parts
*Your all time favorite Quote:* The one in my sig is up there.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* Sports?!  *yawn*
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Dunoo...
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Tom Cruise? Kirk Cameron?
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* Maybelline Wetshine Diamonds in Lilac Glitz
*Do you drink tea:* Iced tea and mango tangerine green tea
*Kirk or Picard:* Picard
*Favorite President:* Thomas Jefferson- scientist and free-thinker
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* Mango rum and pineapple juice
*Favorite Fruit:* So hard to choose!  mandarins? pomelos? black/rasp/blue/strawberries?
*Favorite Planet:* Earth.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Maggots.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:* Snake, as I'm more familiar with them than with large spiders, but spiders are okay too.
*What is your favorite Smiley on here?:*





 is cute


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 25, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Kingdom Hospital, Ghost Whisperer & Super Sweet 16*
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *None, hate coffee*
Your Favorite Song: *Highway To Hell - AC/DC*
Your Favorite Singer: *River Phoenix*
Your Favorite Actors: *River Phoenix, Wil Wheaton, Kiefer Sutherland, Corey Feldman, Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom, Stanislav Ianevski (Viktor Krum in Harry Potter)*
Your Favorite Actress: *Bette Midler shes hilarious and also Jodelle Ferland, only 12 and she's a wicked actress*
3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Stand By Me, The Lost Boys and Grease*
Your Favorite Color: *Hot Pink & Black*
Your Favorite Charactors: *Chris Chambers & Gordie LaChance from Stand By Me i also like David in The Lost Boys (Kiefer sutherland) b/c he's such an hot funny baddie*
Your hair color: *dark blonde and brown underneath*
Your Eye Color: *Blue*
Your all time favorite Quote: *"people say the best years come when you're young, you never listen to what people say, always wanna try and do things n your own way" thats my fave song quote but movie quote i love this one "Friends Come In & Out Of Your Life Like Busboys In Restaurants" - Stand By Me*
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Manchester United Football Team*
The famous person you would give a makeover too: *uhhh Catherine Zeta Jones - she needs more color*
Your least favorite Celeb: *Dakota Fanning. Irritating urchin*
The Color that is on your nails right now: *Au Natural, no color*
Do you drink tea:*just Cranberry Tea from Whittards, that's all though*
Kirk or Picard: *Kirk i guess*
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *None. i'm British and non politic lol*
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Orange Bacardi Breezers - YUM*
Favorite Fruit: *Banana*
Favorite Planet: *Saturn*
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spiders*
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake, i like them*
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:


----------



## sTaRRYeYeD (Jan 27, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: CSi, The Cosby Show, Deal Or No Deal
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Hmmm. I dont have a favorite coffee "flavor"
Your Favorite Song: Tooooo many to name. My Top 3 would mayybbeee be, Fire + Desire, Take You Home, and Put It On Me
Your Favorite Singer: Teena Marie, Prince, Keyshia Cole + JOHN LEGEND!!!
Your Favorite Actors: Denzel Washington + Tom Hanks + Will Smith
Your Favorite Actress: Dakota Fanning + Rachel Mc.Adams+ Dianne Keaton
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Love + Basketball, Bad Boys 2, The Notebook
Your Favorite Color: Pink
Your Favorite Charactors: Alex P Keaton, Tinkerbell, 
Your hair color: Brown
Your Eye Color: Brown
Your all time favorite Quote: 
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: I only watch football + basketball. So Football would be Raiders + NY Giants + Saints. Basketball: Pistons + Lakers
The famous person you would give a makeover too: The Olsen Twins
Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton
The Color that is on your nails right now: MMM. I have airbrush on them. A pink fade with silver stars!
Do you drink tea: Sometimes.
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): Huh?
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): Bill Clinton. . . GO Hillary in O8!!!
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Jack Daniels!
Favorite Fruit: Strawberries!
Favorite Planet: I guess, Earth.
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Spiders, I swear Im terrified!
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Neither! Both of them are my biggest fears in life! 
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: This one:


----------



## squirlymoo (Jan 30, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Jeopardy!, America's Next Top Model, NCIS
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* I like coffee in general
*Your Favorite Song:* I have tooooo many favorite songs
*Your Favorite Singer:* John Mayer
*Your Favorite Actors:* Morgan Freeman, Adrien Brody, Kevin Spacey
*Your Favorite Actress:* Cate Blanchett
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Almost Famous, Lost in Translation, Igby Goes Down
*Your Favorite Color:* Grey
*Your Favorite Characters:* Agent Gibbs (NCIS), Dr. House (House)  
*Your hair color: *Red
*Your Eye Color:* Green
*Your all time favorite quote:* "The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams." -Eleanor Roosevelt
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* Dodgers. No, I am not kidding.
*The famous person you would give a makeover to:* Hmm. I have no idea
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Oohhh, so many.
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* Nothing
*Do you drink tea:* Indeed. Hot or cold. 
*Kirk or Picard:* Picaaaaard! OMFG. We love the Picard in my house.
*Favorite President:* FDR. Love the man.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink:* I don't drink, but I will admit that Kahlua is delicious.
*Favorite Fruit:* Strawberries and apples
*Favorite Planet:* Jupiter
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Ants. Ugh.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:* Snakes are cool
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: * Any, really.


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 9, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *House, M.D; CSI: NY; Late Night with Conan O'brien
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Hazelnut or Caramel Vanilla
*Your Favorite Song: *Too many to mention!
*Your Favorite Singer:* Too many to mention!
*Your Favorite Actors: *Johnny Depp, Al Pacino
*Your Favorite Actress: *Renee Zellweger
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Godfather Trilogy, Carlito's Way, Bridget Jones' Diary
*Your Favorite Color: *Purple
*Your Favorite Characters: *Dr. Gregory House, Ross & Rachel, Samantha 
*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"Say hello to my little friend!" -Tony Montana from Scarface.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Phoenix Suns
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Britney Spears (she always looks like trash)
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris Hilton and all of her kind
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Nada
*Do you drink tea: *Green tea is my fave! 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Nada
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Bill Clinton
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Red Wine *Favorite Fruit: *I love all the fruits in the world
*Favorite Planet: *Earth
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spider
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: :bigpimp:*


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Sep 9, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: * Family Guy, The Girls Next Door, and The Hills
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* Just regular coffee with French Vanilla creamer
*Your Favorite Song:* Your Song by Elton John
*Your Favorite Singer:* Jack Johnson
*Your Favorite Actors:* Matthew MacConaughey
*Your Favorite Actress: * Kate Hudson
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Fight Club, Dirty Dancing, Beauty and the Beast
*Your Favorite Color:* Pink
*Your Favorite Charactors:* Stewie and Quagmire
*Your hair color: * many colors, blonde, brown, red
*Your Eye Color: * hazel
*Your all time favorite Quote: * Talk like they hear you, Love like it doesn't hurt, Dance like your naked in your bathroom.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: * I dont watch sports
*The famous person you would give a makeover too: * Bai Ling
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Renee Zelwegger
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* a pretty coral
*Do you drink tea: * yup, green tea
*Kirk or Picard: * Picard
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): * Bill Clinton
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* Apple Martini
*Favorite Fruit: * Cherries
*Favorite Planet: * Uranus
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* spiders
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: * snake
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: * :nana:  Its a banana that does the moonwalk...how could anything get any more cool??


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* The OC [well when it was on!], The girls of the playboy mansion AND Hollyoaks [also love anything on E!]
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* i hate stuff that can cause stains on the teeth
*Your Favorite Song:* i have many - i love rap, R&B, hiphop music mostly
*Your Favorite Singer:* Justin Timberlake atm
*Your Favorite Actors:* Never really thought about that
*Your Favorite Actress:* Cameron Diaz
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* omg ive seen like millions of movies
*Your Favorite Color:* Pink deffo
*Your Favorite Charactors:* Eeyore, Tinkerbell, Hello Kitty
*Your hair color: *Natural blonde with baby blonde highlights
*Your Eye Color: *Blue but sometimes look grey
*Your all time favorite Quote:* i come out with alot lol
*The famous person you would give a makeover too*: i have no idea!
*Your least favorite Celeb: *i dunno
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* French Manicure
*Do you drink tea:* not too much im more of a water girl!
*Kirk or Picard:* what?
*Favorite President :* hmm dunno we dont have presidents here
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink:* I hate drinking mostly - im such a health freak!
*Favorite Fruit: *strawberries and Melon
*Favorite Planet:* Earth! because i live on it lol
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *I hate spiders indoors [especially at night because i darent go to sleep] and im terrified of snakes
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *NEITHER!!! i would scream so loud the man on the moon could hear me
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: This one:* probably this -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 simple and happy!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Sep 9, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *will and grace, degrassi, america's next top model.
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *at starbucks, i always order an iced grande sugar-free soy cinnamon dolce latte.
*Your Favorite Song: *hey there delilah by the plain white t's [i know, so cliche lately, but i have liked that song for forevs.]
*Your Favorite Singer:* metric.
*Your Favorite Actors: *jake gyllenhaal.
*Your Favorite Actress: *audrey tautou.
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *he loves me, he loves me not. moulin rouge. mean girls. 
*Your Favorite Color: *aqua[disiac].
*Your Favorite Charactors: *hermione granger, holden caulfield, charlie.
*Your hair color: *brown, black, blonde, red.
*Your Eye Color:* blue.
*Your all time favorite Quote: *alia iacta est---julius caesar.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *i do not do sports.
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* audrey tautou.
*Your least favorite Celeb: *kelly clarkson.
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *nada.
*Do you drink tea: *hot tea. 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *hm?
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *zero.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *wine.
*Favorite Fruit: *watermelon.
*Favorite Planet: *no longer pluto.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *spiders.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *snake. 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *i do not do smiles.


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 20, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Greys Anatomy, The Hills, LA Ink
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Iced Caramel Machiatto, I dont drink hot coffee. 
*Your Favorite Song: *Too many to name.
*Your Favorite Singer:* Michael Buble
*Your Favorite Actors: *Edward Norton
*Your Favorite Actress: *Sara Rameriez
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *American History X, Transformers, The Notebook.
*Your Favorite Color: *Mocha and Chocolate Brown
*Your Favorite Charactors: ...*
*Your hair color: *Dark Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Blue
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"Friends are the family we choose" and "What would you attempt to do if you knew you could not fail?"
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Vancouver Canucks
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Britney Spears
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Lindsay Lohan
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *White and Pink french acrylic.
*Do you drink tea: *Yes, Honey Lemon.
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *I don't follow.
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):* Ronald Regan
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Rum and Coke
*Favorite Fruit: *Watermellon
*Favorite Planet: *Mercury
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spider
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake.
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## susanks1 (Sep 22, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Anything on Home & Garden TV
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Mocha
*Your Favorite Song: *Hey There Delilah
*Your Favorite Singer:* Phil Collins
*Your Favorite Actors: *John Travolta
*Your Favorite Actress: *I don't have a favorite.
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:  *Grease, Forrest Gump, Sweet Home Alabama
*Your Favorite Color: *Blue
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Hello Kitty
*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Hazel
*Your all time favorite Quote: *  Don't have one.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:  *Seattle Mariners
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Hillary Clinton
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Britney Spears
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Nothing right now.
*Do you drink tea: *No
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *George Washington
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):  *Anything from Jamba Juice.
*Favorite Fruit: *Raspberries
*Favorite Planet: *Saturn
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Snakes
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Sep 23, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Heroes, Supernatural, Family Guy.
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Something sweet with caramel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your Favorite Song: *Lovely, by Michelle Tumes.
*Your Favorite Singer:* Amy Lee, Mika Nakashima, melody.
*Your Favorite Actors: *Hugh Jackman?
*Your Favorite Actress: *Rachel McAdams, Charmaine Sheh
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Blade, Closer, A Walk To Remember.
*Your Favorite Color: *Blue.
*Your Favorite Characters: *N/A.
*Your hair color: *Black.
*Your Eye Color:* Dark brown.
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"Find a job that you love, and you'll never work a day of your life." or "Time that you enjoy wasting is not time wasted." (John Lennon)
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *N/A.
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* They look fine as they are.
*Your least favorite Celeb: *None. I just have a couple favorites.
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *self-done French manicure. >_>
*Do you drink tea: *Pearl milk tea, or whatever they give me when I go out for dim sum with my parents.
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *FDR.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *I hate the taste of alcohol; I'd much prefer smoothies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Favorite Fruit: *Apples.
*Favorite Planet: *Neptune's pretty.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Millipedes and centipedes.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Probably a snake. I wouldn't mind a tarantula though.
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: :conscience:
*


----------



## pahblov (Sep 25, 2007)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: Boston Legal, The Office, House
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: White Chocolate Mocha
Your Favorite Song: You can't do this to a musician! For the time being...Brandy Alexander by Feist, and It's Only a Paper Moon
Your Favorite Singer: Cat Power, Feist, Jeri Brown...the list goes one
Your Favorite Actors: Johnny Depp, Marlon Brando, Al Pacino
Your Favorite Actress: Diane Keaton, Cate Blanchett
3 of Your Favorite Movies: The Godfather, Goodfellas, Elizabeth
Your Favorite Color: Red
Your Favorite Charactors: John Wilmot
Your hair color: Black
Your Eye Color: Hazel
Your all time favorite Quote: "Swans sing before they die, tw'ere no bad thing should certain swans die before they sing."
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: N/A
The famous person you would give a makeover too: Lindsay Lohan
Your least favorite Celeb: Donald Trump
The Color that is on your nails right now: nothing!
Do you drink tea: yup 
Kirk or Picard: Picard
Favorite President: I'm Canadian. My fave PM is Trudeau. Althought if you get down to the knitty gritty, Tommy Douglas should have been PM
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Sambuka and Coke
Favorite Fruit: Watermelon
Favorite Planet: Saturn
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? All of them!
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake. 
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 27, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Futurama, The Golden Girls, Project Runway
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* I don't drink coffee.
*Your Favorite Song:* Talk about "Sophie's Choice"...
*Your Favorite Singer:* As far as vocal ability goes, I love David Bowie and Prince. As far as performance goes, it'd be one of them, or Marilyn Manson.
*Your Favorite Actors:* Dennis Hopper, Willem Dafoe, Steve Buscemi, and Peter Stormare are the first that come to mind.
*Your Favorite Actress:* Angela Bettis, Natasha Lyonne, Clea Duvall, Catherine Keener, Charlize Theron and Angelina Jolie
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Monty Python and The Holy Grail, The Texas Chainsaw Massacre, and Hedwig and the Angry Inch
*Your Favorite Color:* Since black doesn't count, I'll go with green.
*Your Favorite Characters:* Willow Rosenberg, Blanche Devareaux, The Joker, The White Rabbit, The Cenobites...
*Your hair color:* Deep, dark Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Green
*Your all time favorite Quote:* "Lost causes are the most beautiful" - Guillermo Del Toro is the first to come to mind.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* White Sox/Bears/um.../Bulls
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Charlize Theron would make an excellent canvas. Britney Spears, however, needs the help.
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Perez Hilton or Jeffree Star
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* Um...clear...
*Do you drink tea:* Sure do.
*Kirk or Picard:* Picard is for the money, Kirk is for the honey, y'dig?
*Favorite President:* Can't say it's something I've researched. 
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* Andre Spumanti, Versinthe Le Blanc, or a nice cold Corona.
*Favorite Fruit:* Grapes.
*Favorite Planet:* Neptune. Love it. I would've said Pluto but yeah its no longer a planet anymore  Stupid NASA people who changed our minds 
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Small spiders who you see crawling on your leg when you wake up in the morning, like Brown Recluses. Mosquitos and city roaches piss me off too.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?* Snake. They are fun. 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here? *


----------



## aziajs (Sep 27, 2007)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Sex & The City, Frasier, Nip/Tuck
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* I don't know.  Sumatra something
*Your Favorite Song:* Hmmm...Ribbon in the Sky
*Your Favorite Singer:* Love Jill Scott and John Legend and Robin Thicke
*Your Favorite Actors:* Morgan Freeman, Blair Underwood, Gary Oldman
*Your Favorite Actress:* I can't think of any
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* Wedding Crashers, Meet The Fockers, ....
*Your Favorite Color:* Hmmm...I love purple right now
*Your Favorite Characters:* Christian Troy, Phoebe Halliwell, Niles Crane, Samantha Jones
*Your hair color:* Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* Don't have one
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* Don't have one
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Mariah Carey
*Your least favorite Celeb:* Gabrielle Union
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* Nothing
*Do you drink tea:* Yes.  I love iced tea.
*Kirk or Picard:* Kirk
*Favorite President:* Clinton.  I love that man.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* Riesling or Shiraz
*Favorite Fruit:* FRESH Pineapple
*Favorite Planet:* Earth???
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Spiders!!! EEEEEK
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?* Snake.  Snakes don't scare me that much 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here? *:


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 17, 2008)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: SEX IN THE CITY,TRUE BLOOD,BLUSH(NEW)
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: I'm not a coffee drinker
Your Favorite Song: Sade-By Your Side
Your Favorite Singer: Lauren Hill
Your Favorite Actors: Tom Hanks,Steve Carell,Daniel Day Lewis
Your Favorite Actress: Keri Russell, Angelina Jolie
3 of Your Favorite Movies: The Color Purple,Anchorman,The Waitress
Your Favorite Color: All!!
Your Favorite Characters: Carrie Bradshaw,Angelina in Gia.
Your hair color: black
Your Eye Color: light brown
Your all time favorite Quote: "It is better to be right and not popular, then to be popular and not right"-unknown
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: Yankees,49ers,Lakers
The famous person you would give a makeover too: Mariah Carey..
Your least favorite Celeb: THE HILLS GIRLS!!!
The Color that is on your nails right now: GOLD with black leopard spots
Do you drink tea: Yes!! i live for it especially peach green tea.
Kirk or Picard: Kirk
Favorite President: Our new pres. elect..hopefully he'll come through for our country.
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): a good chardonnay or grey goose and cran.
Favorite Fruit: strawberries
Favorite Planet: lol..the one I reside on..
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Roaches!!
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?I love snakes!! 
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

3 of your favorite TV Shows:The Soup, Pushing Daisies, & Entourage
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Not a big coffee drinker.  Diet coke all the way!
Your Favorite Song: Every song is my favorite song (or at least that is what my boyfriend says!)
Your Favorite Singer: Mariah Carey
Your Favorite Actors: Javier Bardem
Your Favorite Actress: ??
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Love Actually, Clueless, You've Got Mail
Your Favorite Color: Pink and Turquoise
Your Favorite Characters: Charlotte on Pushing Daisies, Jemima in Jemima J (book), Alice (Alice in Wonderland)
Your hair color: Brown
Your Eye Color: Green
Your all time favorite Quote: "This to shall pass"
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: None/Seahawks/none/none (now that we don't have the Sonics in Seattle)
The famous person you would give a makeover too: Paris Hilton
Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton (really any celeb that is famous for nothing)
The Color that is on your nails right now: None
Do you drink tea: No.
Kirk or Picard: ??
Favorite President: Our new one is currently my favorite
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Champagne
Favorite Fruit: Raspberries
Favorite Planet: Earth
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Bees
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose? I like both!
Finally: What is your favorite smiley?


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 17, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Heroes, Supernatural, and anything on MTV/Much
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *um, iced caramel?
*Your Favorite Song: *Violent Pornography - SOAD
*Your Favorite Singer:* Fefe Dobson/Joss Stone
*Your Favorite Actors: *Not exactly for his acting because he's only been in like 2 movies other than Harry Potter, but Rupert Grint (Ron Weasley)
*Your Favorite Actress: *um, I seriously can't think of any that could be good enough to be a favourite
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Sound of Music, White Christmas, and Underworld/Van Helsing 
*Your Favorite Color: *Tie: Red/black
*Your Favorite Charactors: *huh?
*Your hair color: *Black
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"It's not who you are that holds you back, it's who you think you're not"
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *no clue
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Slutty Cyrus -thanks Perez!!!!!!!
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Black
*Do you drink tea: *cepends on how i'm feeling 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *never watched
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Obama
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Capp *Mudshake
*Favorite Fruit: *Strawberries
*Favorite Planet: *Mars (it's red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spider
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Currently - Brotherhood, Fringe and Sanctuary

*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Vanilla

*Your Favorite Song:* I'll name one: Goodbye Yellow Brick Road

*Your Favorite Actress: *Cate Blanchett 

*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Ran, The Apartment, Spirited Away

*Your Favorite Color:* Periwinkle

*Your hair color: *Red

*Your Eye Color:* Blue

*Your all time favorite Quote:* One of my fave film quotes: "There will be no suppression of opinions here today". From _Contact_.

*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *SF Forty Niners. A fan even through the last few years which have been truly horrid.

*The Color that is on your nails right now: *nada

*Do you drink tea: *I drink a strong cup of Earl Grey first thing most mornings.

*Kirk or Picard: *Picard

*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Still waiting for a favourite.

*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Long Island Iced Tea.

*Favorite Fruit: *Blackberries or apples - it's a tie.

*Favorite Planet: *Earth. Hey, I live here. 

*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Vinegaroons.

*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. 

*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *This one:


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 17, 2008)

*3 of your favorite tv shows:  *intervention, snapped, & three's company
*your favorite coffee flavor:  *coffee = yuck
*your favorite song:  *california love
*your favorite singer:*  robert smith (the cure)
*your favorite actors:  *john c. reilly, jack black (there's more than i can name right now!)
*your favorite actress(es):  *charlize theron, juliette lewis
*3 of your favorite movies:  *desperately seeking susan, edward scissorhands, volver
*your favorite color:  *pink
*your favorite characters:  *does hello kitty count?  or is this strictly real life.  haha
*your hair color:  *blah brown
*your eye color: *blah brown (again) 
*your all time favorite quote: *"pc load letter - what the fuck does that mean??"
*baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:  *sf giants/49ers/n/a/warriors
*famous person you would give a makeover to:* janeane garofalo 
*your least favorite celeb:  *any of those famous for nothing mtv reality show females!
*the color that is on your nails right now:  *essie 'body language'
*do you drink tea:  *of course! 
*kirk or picard: *kirk (he had way cooler outfits!)
*favorite president:  *abraham lincoln (he was kinda creepy looking, which i love)
*favorite alcoholic drink:  *maker's mark & coke
*favorite fruit:  *oranges
*favorite planet:  *saturn (it's the prettiest i think)
*what creepy crawly thing do you really not like?  *big giant cockroaches (luckily i hardly see those in california!)
*you are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:  *is dying an option?  because i'd rather do neither listed.
*finally: what is your favorite smiley on here?:  **



*(haha)


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 17, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:  *The office, Lost, Any of those stupid wedding shows, like wedding sos, or rich bride poor bride
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *i hate coffe. But i LOVE pepermint hot chocolate. Or mexican hot chocolate!
*Your Favorite Song: *Here comes the sun and uprising down under.
*Your Favorite Singer:* Sam Roberts and the beatles
*Your Favorite Actors: *Edward Norton. Gary Oldman. Daniel Day Lewis and  Ryan Gosling.  And that hot guy from twilight. not for acting ability... or ability to give me a lady boner.
*Your Favorite Actress: *Julianne Moore. So. Hot.
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Fight Club, Forrest Gump, 40 year old virgin
*Your Favorite Color: *green
*Your Favorite Charactors: *bill the butcher, Comissioner Gordon, Andy (40 y.o.v), Dwight Schrute, Michael Scott, Neville Longbottom.
*Your hair color: *Red Copper
*Your Eye Color:* hazel
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"If Everyone that owned a gun just killed themselves, there wouldn;t be a problem"  George Harrison
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Hockey! The habs and the redwings.
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* -
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Heidi and Spencer. uuugh
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *plaster.
*Do you drink tea:*nope
*Kirk or Picard: *Picard. hands down.
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Im not american, but, clinton.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *i dont drink anything but baileys.... so baileys.  
*Favorite Fruit: *watermelon or cantaloupe
*Favorite Planet: *....
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spiders.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *i dont really use smilies.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*3 of your favorite TV Shows:* Currently - Brotherhood, Fringe and Sanctuary

*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Vanilla

*Your Favorite Song:* I'll name one: Goodbye Yellow Brick Road

*Your Favorite Actress: *Cate Blanchett 

*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Ran, The Apartment, Spirited Away

*Your Favorite Color:* Periwinkle

*Your hair color: *Red

*Your Eye Color:* Blue

*Your all time favorite Quote:* One of my fave film quotes: "There will be no suppression of opinions here today". From Contact.

*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *SF Forty Niners. A fan even through the last few years which have been truly horrid.

*The Color that is on your nails right now: *nada

*Do you drink tea: *I drink a strong cup of Earl Grey first thing most mornings.

*Kirk or Picard: *Picard

*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Still waiting for a favourite.

*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Long Island Iced Tea.

*Favorite Fruit: *Blackberries or apples - it's a tie.

*Favorite Planet: *Earth. Hey, I live here. 

*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Vinegaroons.

*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. 

*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *This one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Vinegaroons!!!whoa..i forgot about those little buggers!!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 17, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Family Guy, Spooks, Eastenders
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *I hate coffee, ugh
*Your Favorite Song: *Too many
*Your Favorite Singer:* Too many
*Your Favorite Actors: *None
*Your Favorite Actress: *None
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Er... Big Fish. Anchorman... I'm not big on movies
*Your Favorite Color: *Green
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Idk
*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Green
*Your all time favorite Quote: *'Give a monkey the reach around whilst reciting the pledge of allegience'
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *NA
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* None
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris Hilton, Katie Price, Jade Goody, Jodie Marsh... 'those' types
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Nails Inc - Tate
*Do you drink tea: *Eugh no 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *NA
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Cubans
*Favorite Fruit: *Bananas, apples, raspberrys, PINEAPPLE!!! nm nom nom
*Favorite Planet: *Blue Planet (its a programme lolz)
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spider
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *NA

God my answers were rubbish...


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 17, 2008)

hehee.... good threadd

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Law & Order SVU, House & Charmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Caramel Michiato, French Vanilla... Arabic coffee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 {my fav}
*Your Favorite Song:* Ensename a Olvidar!!!... sorryy dont really listen to englishh music
*Your Favorite Singer:* Aventuraa
*Your Favorite Actors: *idk lol cant thinkk
*Your Favorite Actress:* Angelina Joliee
*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* ummmm idk lol lol
*Your Favorite Color: *Gold 
*Your Favorite Charactors:* Pheobe & Piperr
*Your hair color: *Black
*Your Eye Color:* Black
*Your all time favorite Quote: *Same shit different dayy
M*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *other than volleyball not interestedd
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* New York from flavor of love lol
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris Hilton
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Hottt Pink
*Do you drink tea: *Lemon Iced teaa lol or rasberry 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *???? wtf
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Clintonn.
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Grey goose & cranberry juicee..... NUT CRACKERZZ lol if your from ny you know what those are
*Favorite Fruit: *Kiwi
*Favorite Planet: Umm earthhh prob cuz i live oon it lol*
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *ANY KIND OF BUGG
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. HEHE my secret love!! i have a ball pythonn best pet everr. *Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* lol couldnt be more righhtt


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 17, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *anything on the History Channel, Lipstick Jungle (cancelled!  I am gonna die!), Spongebob (hilarious ... and not just cause I have small children)
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Hazelnut ... too bad my doc says no coffee!
*Your Favorite Song: *Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique Mvt. 3 "March to the Scaffold" ... or for those of you that aren't total dorks like me (classical music major) Rock of Ages by Def Leppard
*Your Favorite Singer:* James Taylor ... or David Wilcox ... or or or (yeah ... too many!)
*Your Favorite Actors:  *Viggo Mortensen or Ed Harris
*Your Favorite Actress:  *Gena Rowlands
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Fight Club, Hellboy, Memoirs of a Geisha
*Your Favorite Color:  *Hot friggin Pink
*Your Favorite Charactors:  *my dad is quite a character ... does he count?  Otherwise, any of the nine from LotR (yes ... dork!)
*Your hair color:  *Dark Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Hazel
*Your all time favorite Quote: *From Moonstruck:  "Yeah well one die you'll due and I'll come to your funeral in a red dress!" -- Cher
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:  *Texas Tech Red Raiders, born and raised in Lubbock, and a Tech grad (not just saying this cause they are kicking ass this year)
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:*  all of the Playboy bunnies ... please!
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Reality show types ... the ones that are only famous because they caused hella drama!
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *OPI's Affair in Red Square
*Do you drink tea: *I am from the South ... of course I drink tea! 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):  *historically speaking either Andrew Jackson, John Adams and Thomas Jefferson ... in my lifetime, Bill Clinton
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):  *Chocolate Rattlesnake (half Kahlua, half Bailey's, quarter Creme de Menthe ... tastes like Mint Chocolate Chip ice cream) or Frangelico on the Rocks
*Favorite Fruit:  *Mandarin Oranges
*Favorite Planet:  *Pluto ... because he gets no love whatsoever and has been downgraded!
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Junebugs
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake, and I have actually had tons of them as pets!
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *Dazzleglass bimbo one ... though I don't think it is widely available is it?


----------



## abbey_08 (Nov 18, 2008)

aah i love these type of threads!

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *gossip girl, desperate housewives, hollyoaks
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:*  dont like hot drinks
*Your Favorite Song:* aaah i dont have a particular one
*Your Favorite Singer:* at the moment britney!
*Your Favorite Actors: *johnny depp
*Your Favorite Actress: *meryl streep!!! 
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *mean girls, girl interuppted and clueless
*Your Favorite Color: *pink
*Your Favorite Charactors:* garfield and betty boop
*Your hair color:* dark dark brown
*Your Eye Color:* brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* its not a quote but silly in joke quotes i have with my friends
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *none
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* fern britton
*Your least favorite Celeb: *tom cruise
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *none but baby pink on my toes
*Do you drink tea: *nope 
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *er?
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *barrack cos hes hot!
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *wine or jack daniels
*Favorite Fruit: *strawberries
*Favorite Planet: *earth lol
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *all of them!!!
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *i like snakes! so snake!!!
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* that 1 haha


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 18, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *desperate housewives, hollyoaks, gordon ramsay, kimora LITFL
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* caramel!
*Your Favorite Song:* too many
*Your Favorite Singer:* C Aguilera and leona lewis is pretty close
*Your Favorite Actors: *daniel craig
*Your Favorite Actress:* angie jolie
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *shawshank redemption, green mile, the departed
*Your Favorite Color: *pink
*Your Favorite Charactors:* Minnie Mouse / Hello Kitty
*Your hair color:* black brown
*Your Eye Color:* brown
*Your all time favorite Quote:* nothing anyone says is cos of u, its cos of them
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team:* their legs?
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* jodie marsh could be taught a thing or two. 
*Your least favorite Celeb: *tom cruise - ugh
*The Color that is on your nails right now: * dark pink 
*Do you drink tea: *yes
*Kirk or Picard:* _is that star trek?_
*Favorite President: *none
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *water
*Favorite Fruit: *pineapple
*Favorite Planet: *pluto
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *things with wings or hair
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?:*totally the spider
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?  *the girly one with plaits


----------



## candycane80 (Nov 19, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: Nip/Tuck, ANTM, & Top Chef*
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Don't do coffee*
*Your Favorite Song: Toooo many to count has to be one by Korn*
*Your Favorite Singer: Johnathon Davis*
*Your Favorite Actors: Joaquin Phoenix, Keanu Reeves Johnny Depp*
*Your Favorite Actress: Marilyn Monroe*
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: Pulp Fiction, Superbad, House of 1000 Corpses* 
*Your Favorite Color: Hot Pink*
*Your Favorite Charactors: Hello Kitty, Jem (from the 80's), Barbie*
*Your hair color: ???*
*Your Eye Color:* Blue
*Your all time favorite Quote: A couple from Marilyn Monroe*
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: HATE sports*
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Amy Whinehouse
*Your least favorite Celeb: Britney Spears*
*The Color that is on your nails right now: Chanel Noir Ceramic*
*Do you drink tea: Iced in the summer, Chai in the winter*
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): No thanks*
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): George Washington*
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Amaretto sour*
*Favorite Fruit: Strawberries*
*Favorite Planet: Venus where women are from* 
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spider
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. That's an easy one no big deal there
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 19, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *The First 48, Forensic Files, Dog the Bounty Hunter
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Mocha
*Your Favorite Song: *Purple Rain
*Your Favorite Singer:* Prince
*Your Favorite Actors: *Al Pacino, Keanu Reeves
*Your Favorite Actress: *Diane Keaton
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Star Wars 1-6 (duh), The Matrix, Scarface
*Your Favorite Color: *Red 
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Rainbow Brite lol
*Your hair color: *Black
*Your Eye Color:* Hazel
*Your all time favorite Quote:* Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering--Yoda
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Boston Red Sox
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Definately Amy Winehouse
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Most of them lol
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Nothing
*Do you drink tea: *Sweet tea every now and then
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk lol
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):* I'll go with good 'ol honest Abe 
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Bloody Mary
*Favorite Fruit: *Kiwi
*Favorite Planet: *Jupiter or Saturn..the pics of both have me fascinated for some odd reason
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Roaches!
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Definately a snake...Love the way their skin feels
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 19, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *The Simpsons, Family Guy, The Soup...I cant jave three...so House & The Office round them out!
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor:* Pumpkin!
*Your Favorite Song: *Counting Flowers on the Wall (its always in my head)
*Your Favorite Singer:* Jewel
*Your Favorite Actors: *Edward Norton, Johnny Depp, Jason Statham...just so yummy to me!
*Your Favorite Actress: *Charlize Theron, Naomi Watts...especially in Mulholland Drive
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Heat, Snatch, Wall-E
*Your Favorite Color: *Burgandy or Pink 
*Your Favorite Charactors: *She-Ra, Rainbow Brite, Barbie, Hello Kitty, Jessica Rabbit, Winnie the Pooh, Dr. House, Michael Scofeild, 
*Your hair color: *Blonde/Brown/Auburn
*Your Eye Color:* Blue
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"That's what she said" - Michael Scott @ Dunder Mifflin Paper Co.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Chicago Bears
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris Hilton
*The Color that is on your nails right now: Wagon Trail - Chian Glaze*
*Do you drink tea: *Regular ice tea w/ lemon!
*Kirk or Picard:  *Kirk
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Jager & Red Bull
*Favorite Fruit: *Rasberries
*Favorite Planet:* Venus
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Cockroach 
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake, the are sexy creatures!
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 19, 2008)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: Bones, Gossip Girl and CSI
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: none, I'm more of a chocolate girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your Favorite Song: The Song by Lenka, or Flowers by Regina Spektor
Your Favorite Singer: Rachael Yamagata
Your Favorite Actors: James McAvoy, Tim Curry, and Colin Firth
Your Favorite Actress: Keira Knightley, Anne Hatheway, and Judi Dench
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Pride and Prejudice, Atonement, and Clue
Your Favorite Color: Purple
Your Favorite Charactors: Smurfette? haha
Your hair color: Brown
Your Eye Color: Hazel
Your all time favorite Quote: "If you loved someone, you loved him. And when you had nothing else to give, you still gave him love." ~ 1984
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: NY Giants
The famous person you would give a makeover too: Tilda Swinton
Your least favorite Celeb: Angelina Jolie
The Color that is on your nails right now: none
Do you drink tea: yes, my favorite is Mighty Leaf's African Nectar
Kirk or Picard: sorry, neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite President: Teddy Roosevelt
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Malibu Baybreeze or Chambord and Sprite
Favorite Fruit: Pineapple
Favorite Planet: Mercury 
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? centipedes...yuck!
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: bleck! probably a spider
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: all the MAC ones!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 19, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Project Runway, LA Ink, The Hills
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *I'm not much into coffee.
*Your Favorite Song: "*I like Money" The Millionaires
*Your Favorite Singer:* Regina Spektor, Pat Benatar, Millionaires
*Your Favorite Actors: *Clive Owen 
*Your Favorite Actress: *Angelina Jolie, Diane Lane.. Brittany Murphy is my guilty pleasure! I also like SJP and Kirsten Dunst.
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Girl Interrupted, 15 and pregnant, Madagascar
*Your Favorite Color: *Hot Pink
*Your Favorite Charactors: *The Little Mermaid and Hello Kitty. 
*Your hair color: Naturally: *DarkBrown *Currently:* Brown and red
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"A man of quality respects a woman of equality"
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Any New York team- that's my hometown!
*The famous person you would give a makeover to:* Probably Lindsay Lohan or Jennifer Lopez or something. I would love to put different make-up that suits their natural skin tone.
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Spencer Pratt! 
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* Some OPI hot pink color
*Do you drink tea: *Not really.
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *...Who?
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Barack Obama!
*Favorite Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Water and smoothies
*Favorite Fruit: *Cherries and oranges
*Favorite Planet:* 
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* Rats.. not really a creepy crawly but whatever.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *I like them both! But probably a snake.
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *The laughing one.


----------



## captodometer (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Project Runway, Mythbusters, House
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *I don't drink coffee.
*Your Favorite Song: *Elemeno P, "Baby Come On"
*Your Favorite Singer:* John Mellencamp, Sheryl Crowe, Mozart (not a singer, I know)
*Your Favorite Actors: *Will Smith, Ewan McGregor, Samuel L. Jackson, Liam Neeson
*Your Favorite Actress: *Kate Winslet, Cate Blanchett, Toni Collette
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Star Wars trilogies, LOTR Trilogy, Schindler's List
*Your Favorite Color: *Orange
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Robbie Rotten, Sportacus
*Your hair color: Naturally: *Darkest Brown *Currently:* Darkest Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"A woman of valor is more precious than rubies." (it's from the Talmud)
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Boston Celtics, Univ of Wisconsin Badgers
*The famous person you would give a makeover to:* Amy Winehouse or Lindsay Lohan
*Your least favorite Celeb: *too numerous to count
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* OPI Lincoln Park After Dark
*Do you drink tea: *Of course...I live in New Zealand.
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *...Picard
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Jimmy Carter, I'm from Georgia and he was president when I was little
*Favorite Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Margarita
*Favorite Fruit: *peaches and kiwi
*Favorite Planet:* Jupiter, I like the big red spot
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* I'm a vet; I like most creepy crawlies
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *The snake, I want one as a pet
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *the LMAO one


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *John and kate plus 8, CSI, Prision Break
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: * Chocolate hazelnut, yummmmm...
*Your Favorite Song: *But i cant help falling i love with you...
*Your Favorite Singer: *Celine Dion, she makes my arm hair tingle 
*Your Favorite Actors: *Denzel Washington!!,Johnny Depp, Will Smith, Russel Crow, Al Pachino, Leonardo Dicaprio
*Your Favorite Actress: *Julia Roberts, Cate Blanchett, Nicole Kidman
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *The godfather, the dark knight (fucking brilliant), starwars trilogy
*Your Favorite Color: *I love em all!
*Your Favorite Charactors: *none?
*Your hair color: Naturally: *black 
*Currently:* light brown with blonde highlights
*Your Eye Color:* Dark Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *I dont have a favorite quote, but i have a favorite passage about abraham lincolns failures and his one sucess.

1831 - Lost his job 
1832 - Defeated in run for Illinois State Legislature 
1833 - Failed in business 
1835 - Sweetheart died 
1836 - Had nervous breakdown 
1838 - Defeated in run for Illinois House Speaker 
1843 - Defeated in run for nomination for U.S. Congress 
1848 - Lost re-nomination 
1849 - Rejected for land officer position 
1854 - Defeated in run for U.S. Senate 
1856 - Defeated in run for nomination for Vice President 
1858 - Again defeated in run for U.S. Senate 
1860 - Elected President (*success*) 
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *none
*The famous person you would give a makeover to: *not interested
*Your least favorite Celeb: *my most admired? kate winslet.
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* OPI Girls get to play
*Do you drink tea: *Yeah, like religiously.
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Kirk
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Teddy Roosevelt
*Favorite Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Long Island Iced Tea
*Favorite Fruit: *oranges hands down
*Favorite Planet:* Earth
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* uhmm, roaches, spiders, centipede.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *snake without a doubt.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Heroes, Charmed, 30 Rock
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Hazelnut
*Your Favorite Song: *Darren Hayes- Insatiable
*Your Favorite Singer:* Darren Hayes
*Your Favorite Actors: *Jim Carey, Seth Rogen 
*Your Favorite Actress: *Tina Fey, Scarlett Johannsen
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *LOTR, The Tenth Kingdom, Hairspray
*Your Favorite Color: *Pink
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Pheobe from Charmed, Liz Lemon & Tracy from 30 Rock
*Your hair color: Naturally: *Dark Brown *Currently:* Mahogany
*Your Eye Color:* Green
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"Things happen when you least expect it"
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *The Yankees. 
*The famous person you would give a makeover to:* Tina Fey, she is gorgeous and I would love to see her glammed up
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris Hilton, all those celeb tv teens, so annoying!
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* OPI Have You Seen My Limo
*Do you drink tea: *Yep, rosehip and hibiscus is my fav
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Neither
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Don't have one
*Favorite Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Fruity Martinis (pomegranate, peach, lychee etc)
*Favorite Fruit: *Watermelon, Banana
*Favorite Planet:* Earth
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* All of the above
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Ewwww, neither. They both creep me out
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *


----------



## florabundance (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Russell Brand's Ponderland, Desperate Housewives, Miss Naked Beauty 2008, Family Guy, South Park...yeah, 5 lol.
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Black with artificial sweetner, or Turkish.
*Your Favorite Song: *At the moment it's Breathe Me by Sia.
*Your Favorite Singer:* Cee-Lo Green, Lauryn Hill, Amy Winehouse.
*Your Favorite Actors: *Javier Bardem, Al Pacino, Johnny Depp. 
*Your Favorite Actress: *Scarlett Johansson, Sophie Okonedo, Audrey Tautou. 
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Amelie, A Clockwork Orange, Volver.
*Your Favorite Color: *Black.
*Your Favorite Characters: *Alex from A Clockwork Orange, and Pocahontas lmao. 
*Your hair color: Naturally: *Dark brown *Currently:* Dark brown
*Your Eye Color:* Dark brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"Remember when I used to eat sardines for dinner", Biggie. Funniest lyric ever.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *None.
*The famous person you would give a makeover to:* Katy Perry. 
*Your least favorite Celeb: *The ones who mistake their celebrity for relevance or importance. Too many to list.
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* They're nude atm lol.
*Do you drink tea: *Yeah, green tea.
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Is this a Trekkie thing? No se...
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *Woodrow Wilson, bless him. Learning that he was an idealist, but never got his way truly made me relate to him as a 15 year old in history lessons.
*Favorite Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Black coffee or green tea.
*Favorite Fruit: *Grapes, most citrus ones.
*Favorite Planet:* I wish I knew about any of them enough to choose.
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* None of them, i'm a wimp.
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *I'd probably just cry and scream until the person who was forcing me had enough and let me go lol.
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *


----------



## chocokitty (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Oh just 3?! Lost, Top Chef, Prison Break
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Hazelnut for just drip coffee.  Pumpkin Spice Latte from SB is my fav. 
*Your Favorite Song: *atm Estelle "American Boy ft. Kanye West"
*Your Favorite Singer:* Don't have one
*Your Favorite Actors: *Johnny Depp, Edward Norton, Michael Douglas
*Your Favorite Actress: *Reese Witherspoon, Angelina Jolie, Kate Winslet
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Legally Blonde, 
*Your Favorite Color: *Pink & Purple
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Hello Kitty, Carrie from SATC
*Your hair color: *Dark Brown 
*Your Eye Color:* Dark Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *"You don't need to go down that road" 
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Cubs/Bears/Barcelona/Bulls
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Britney Spears
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Britney/Linsey
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *OPI Midnight In Moscow
*Do you drink tea: *Green tea, Chai, Bubble tea -- love it hot or cold
*Kirk or Picard: *Sorry don't do the Star Trek thang....
*Favorite President: *Ronald Reagan
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Mojito!
*Favorite Fruit: *Raspberries and Mangos
*Favorite Planet: * Planet Earth -- of course!
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *None of them -- ewww!
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Maybe a snake?? 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 20, 2008)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: NCIS, Miami Ink, Mythbusters, Simpsons... Woups, that's 4... And I don't even watch that much TV xD
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Don't drink coffee :/ I love things that taste like coffee(chocolate, ice cream...) but I don't like coffee xD
Your Favorite Song: It changes all the time! Right now it's Alice Cooper - Poison
Your Favorite Singer: A lot of different ones as well! I love everything from Disney music to Death Metal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I admire both Tori Amos and Amy Winehouse for their talent!
Your Favorite Actors: Johnny Depp. No, I don't think he's hot but he's damn talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your Favorite Actress: Angelina Jolie 'cus she's sexy ;D
3 of Your Favorite Movies: There are too many! Some of them are Lord of the Rings(all of them), Fight Club, Das leben des anderen
Your Favorite Color: Pink, pink, piiiiiink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your hair color: Right now it's black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your Eye Color: Blue
Your all time favorite Quote: Ohhh, idk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm bad at remembering all those clever quotes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The famous person you would give a makeover too:  Christina Aguilera! That would be so much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton!
The Color that is on your nails right now: MAC Steamy
Do you drink tea: Sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Favorite Alcoholic Drink (_If you drink-if not choose another_): Pina colada
Favorite Fruit: Pear or mango
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Earwigs!! I can handle spiders and bees and everything but earwigs freak me out xD
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake. I don't mind spiders as long as I don't have to touch them. I love snakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here? Idk... I seem to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a lot but some of the others make me laugh


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Cold Case, SVU, Project Runway
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *I dont like coffee
*Your Favorite Song: *God is trying to tell you something from the The Color Purple, lol
*Your Favorite Singer:* Keyshia Cole
*Your Favorite Actors: *Johnny Depp, Denzel Washington, Brad Pitt
*Your Favorite Actress: *Meryll Streep, Halle Berry, ?
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Dirty Dancing, The color Purple, Carmen Jones
*Your Favorite Color: *Gray
*Your Favorite Charactors:* Carrie, Samantha, Charlotte, Miranda
*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Brown
*Your all time favorite Quote: *I have to think about that one
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *dont like baseball, NY Giants, not into soccer, whatever team Iverson is playing for
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Lil Kim
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Jennifer Anniston
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Milani Fiesty ? 
*Kirk or Picard: *_Kirk_
*Favorite President:* Since Obama is not in office yet I have to go with Clinton
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink:* Grey Goose & Cranberry
*Favorite Fruit: *Grapes
*Favorite Planet: *Earth
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Roaches
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake. 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: *Any one with MAC on it


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 20, 2008)

It's my birthday and I am bored

3 of your favorite TV Shows: *the Hills, brothers and sisters, desperate housewives*
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: Anything from* Second Cup. I L-O-V-E 2nd Cup*
Your Favorite Song: currently liking *Put It on My Tab & Dirty Dancing (NKOTB)*
Your Favorite Singer: *Carrie Underwood*
Your Favorite Actors: *Justin Bartha*. He's hot..
Your Favorite Actress: *Anne Hathaway, Hayden Panettiere, Reese Witherspoon* and many more..
3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Raising Helen, Stepmom and Devil Wears Prada*
Your Favorite Color: *Blue*
Your Favorite Characters:* Kitty Walker
* Your hair color: *Brown*
Your Eye Color: *Brown*
Your all time favorite Quote: *Confidence is the Best Accessories*
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: what about *Edmonton Oilers*?
The famous person you would give a makeover too: *IDK*
Your least favorite Celeb: *Paris Hilton*
The Color that is on your nails right now: *normal, no polish*
Do you drink tea: *Yes*
Kirk or Picard: *no idea who they are*
Favorite President:* Kennedy*
Favorite Alcoholic Drink:* Baileys *of course
Favorite Fruit:sweet seedless *grapes*
Favorite Planet:* earth*
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *lizards*
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake.* 
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *Amazing Race, Project Runway, Desperate Housewives
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *Hazelnut
*Your Favorite Song: *Right now it's "Love Don't Let me Go" by Dave Guetta
*Your Favorite Singer:* Aerosmith
*Your Favorite Actors: *Johnny Depp, Guy Pierce
*Your Favorite Actress: *Charlize Theron, Natalie Portman
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Pan's Labyrinth, Love Actually, About a Boy
*Your Favorite Color: *Blue
*Your Favorite Charactors: *Ross from Friends, Donald Duck
*Your hair color: Naturally: *Dark Brown *Currently:* chocolate brown with highilights
*Your Eye Color:* light brown/honey
*Your all time favorite Quote: *I never quote other ppl. I make up my own quotes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *Juventus from the Italian Serie A soccer league
*The famous person you would give a makeover to:* Christina Aguillera
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Too many to name...lol
*The Color that is on your nails right now:* OPI Louvre me Louvre me Not
*Do you drink tea: *Yep, dark and strong with no sugar
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Neither
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): *I don't like politicians!
*Favorite Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): *Screwdriver, Bailey's
*Favorite Fruit: *Blueberry, mango
*Favorite Planet:* Earth
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?* All of the above
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *neither.....ewwww, now I'm gonna have nightmares!
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Nov 20, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows:*  Desperate Housewives, Prison Break, and Two and a Half Men
*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *I hate coffee!
*Your Favorite Song: *So many right now... Hot n' Cold by Kate Perry possibly?
*Your Favorite Singer:* I dont' have a fave singer, but Linkin Park is my favorite band...
*Your Favorite Actors: *Tom Hanks
*Your Favorite Actress: *Scarlett Johannson (sp?)
*3 of Your Favorite Movies: *Knocked Up, Superbad, Ratatouille (sp?)
*Your Favorite Color: *Tourquoise and Pink
*Your Favorite Charactors: *?????
*Your hair color: *Brown
*Your Eye Color:* Hazel
*Your all time favorite Quote: *" He's dead, Jim" or " We should not demand more from each other, but more from ourselves"-Jewel
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *I only like hockey- Go Avs!
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* Amy Winehouse
*Your least favorite Celeb: *Lauren Conrad
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *Bunch of random chipped nail polish
*Do you drink tea: *yuck
*Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): *Neither- not a sci fi girl...
*Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC):* Bill Clinton
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another):* Miami Vice
*Favorite Fruit: *Pineapple
*Favorite Planet:* Earth.. its the only planet with MAC..lol
*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? *Spider
*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *Snake 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*...its just funny...


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 20, 2008)

3 of your favorite TV Shows: House MD, Mythbusters and Attack of the Show.
Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: I hate coffee :/
Your Favorite Song: What Goes Around by Justin Timberlake...mostly cause Scarlett Johannsan is in the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your Favorite Singer: Shakira
Your Favorite Actors: Hugh Laurie and Nicholas Cage.
Your Favorite Actress: Scarlett! And Rachel McAdams.
3 of Your Favorite Movies: Serendipity, The Family Stone, and Enchanted.
Your Favorite Color: Teal.
Your Favorite Charactors: Duh, House!
Your hair color: Brown
Your Eye Color: Brown
Your all time favorite Quote: I don't think I have one.
Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: I don't like sports.
The famous person you would give a makeover too: Christina. She's so pretty! Let go of the tanner and lipstick!
Your least favorite Celeb: Paris Hilton! 
The Color that is on your nails right now: Bare!
Do you drink tea: Not really. I don't like it.
Kirk or Picard: (You *KNEW* I was going to throw that in somewhere didn't you? HAHAHAHAHAHA): Kirk I suppose lol.
Favorite President (DO NOT GO BASHING OTHER PRESIDENTS ON THIS ONE-STICK TO THE TOPIC): I don't think I have one. I can only remember three.
Favorite Alcoholic Drink (If you drink-if not choose another): Alize or Amaretto Sours.
Favorite Fruit: Green grapes!
Favorite Planet: Um...Earth?
What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like? Spiders! Ugh they give me nightmares.
You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: Snake. They are less likely to hatch eggs in my ear.
Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?: The pigment one but I forget how to do it hehe.


----------



## ab5inth7 (Nov 22, 2008)

*3 of your favorite TV Shows: *i don’t really watch tv. but if I’d really have to answer this one, probably Skins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your Favorite Coffee Flavor: *dark black coffee, no milk and no sugar
*Your Favorite Song: *there are way too many!
*Your Favorite Singer:* many of them! but ok, i love juliette lewis and tarja turunen .. frank sinatra and freddie mercury .. and hundreds more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your Favorite Actors: *i like tom hanks a lot. and shia belouf might get there, considering he is much much younger than tom
*Your Favorite Actress: *i dont want to be sexist, but most actress are just pretty and that's it .. but i like charlize theron, she does not look as if she were forcing herself .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*3 of Your Favorite Movies:* there are many i love. but the patriot, 10 things i hate about you or edward scissorhands are aweeesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your Favorite Color: *i like many, but lately im a purple freak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Your hair color: *currently light chestnut 
*Your Eye Color:* green with a bit of brown with it (but sometimes my eyes just look brownish .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*Your all time favorite Quote: *Don't even try to fit in, because you were born to stand out.
*Baseball/football/soccer/basketball team: *manchester united
*The famous person you would give a makeover too:* j.lo
*Your least favorite Celeb: *rihanna
*The Color that is on your nails right now: *dark red
*Do you drink tea:* yep, i like green tea a lot
*Favorite Alcoholic Drink: *absinth
*Favorite Fruit: *water melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Favorite Planet: *venus .. the planet of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*What creepy Crawly thing do you really not like?: *i guess i dont like any creepy crawly things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*You are forced to touch either a snake or a spider which one do you choose?: *i *love *snakes !!! 
*Finally: What is your favorite Smiley on here?:*





 (it's so cute!)


----------

